# Thời Gian Hoạt Động Của Cơ Quan Nội Tạng Khi Ngủ



## NguyenXuyen (21/6/19)

Đồng hồ sinh học của con người được xây dựng dựa trên những cơ sở y học cổ truyền và vòng tuần hoàn năng lượng trong cơ thể. Nó quy định thời gian hoạt động của cơ quan nội tạng của chúng ta. Theo nghiên cứu, cứ mỗi 2 giờ, vòng năng lượng tuần hoàn sẽ đi qua lần lượt các cơ quan nội tạng. Trong bài viết này, mời bạn cùng Dunlopillovietnam.vn tìm hiểu Thời gian hoạt động của cơ quan nội tạng khi ngủ để biết rõ cơ chế hoạt động của các cơ quan nội tạng thế nào nhằm mục đích sắp xếp thời gian nghĩ ngơi, ăn uống như thế nào để phù với thời gian của đồng hồ sinh học

Để có một cơ thể khỏe mạnh, chúng ta nên xem sét việc lập kế hoạch hoạt động hằng ngày ứng với chuỗi thời gian tuần hoàn của các cơ quan để đạt được hiệu quả cao nhất.

*Sau đây là khung giờ làm việc của các cơ quan nội tạng khi ngủ:*

►* 9h - 11h tối: Hệ miễn dịch thải độc:  *
Đây là giờ tuyến giáp và tuyến thượng thận đang trao đổi chất để điều phối năng lượng cho các cơ quan khác bắt đầu “làm việc”. Vào khoảng thời gian này là khoảng thời gian lý tưởng để bắt đầu giấc ngủ.

►* 11h-1h sáng: Thời gian hoạt động của mật*
Để cũng cố chức năng gan, trong khoảng thời gian này nên ngủ thật say để không mắc các bệnh về thận

► *1h-3h sang: Gan làm sạch các độc tố từ thực phẩm trong máu*
Hoạt động của lá gan cũng bị ảnh hưởng bởi bữa ăn cuối của ngay. Do đó, để cũng cố các chức năng gan, bạn nên ăn tối nhẹ nhàng và đi ngủ sớm. Bạn đã bao giờ tiệc tùng thả ga vào buổi tối. Khi xay xỉn rồi đi ngủ, bạn thường giật mình thức dậy vào khung thời gian này. Ngoài ra, các chị em phụ nữ muốn da mịn màng tự nhiên vào bên torng thì nên ngủ thật say vào khoảng thời gian này






_Để cũng cố các chức năng gan, bạn nên ăn tối nhẹ nhàng và đi ngủ sớm._​
*► 3h-5h sáng: Thời gian hoạt động của lá phổi*
Đây là thời gian hoạt động sung sức nhất của lá phổi, chúng ta nên tập những bài aerobic hoặc các bài tập thể dục nhẹ vào khoảng thời gian này. Vào buổi chiều, hiệu quả làm việc của phổi giảm tới mức thấp nhất , sẽ khiến bạn dễ mắc các triệu chứng về viêm thanh quản. Hãy lưu ý vào khoảng thời gian này nên tránh uống thuốc ho nhé.






_Vào buổi chiều, hiệu quả làm việc của phổi giảm tới mức thấp nhất , sẽ khiến bạn dễ mắc các triệu chứng về viêm thanh quản_​
*► 5h-7h sáng: Ruột già được kích hoạt mạnh mẽ*
Để có một khởi đầu đầy hứng khởi cho ngày mới, đừng ngại mất nhiều thời gian để cơ quan này thải độc, đây là khoảng thời gian tốt nhất để đi đại tiện vì đây là thời điểm thanh lọc cơ thể tuyệt vời nhất của ruột già.






_Để có một khởi đầu đầy hứng khởi cho ngày mới, đừng ngại mất nhiều thời gian để cơ quan này thải độc_​
*► 7h-9h sáng: Dạ dày hấp thu tốt chất dinh dưỡng*
Vì sao nói bữa sáng là bữa ăn quan trọng nhất? Đó là vì dạ dày hoạt động chăm chỉ để tạo năng lượng cho cơ thể, bữa ăn sáng giúp cơ thể tràn đầy tối đa năng lượng. Bữa sáng còn cung cấp dinh dưỡng cho ruột non khi nó đạt hiệu suất tối đa, hỗ trợ khả năng hấp thu và đồng hóa chất dinh dưỡng trong cơ thể. Vì thế bạn không nên bỏ bữa sáng nhé.






_Dạ dày hấp thu tốt chất dinh dưỡng vào buổi sáng_​
*+ Lời khuyên:* Không được bỏ bữa sáng và nên ăn trước 7h30 sáng cũng như hạn cế ăn đêm vì ban đêm là lúc ruột non ở trạng thái nghĩ ngơi, Vì thế ăn đêm dễ gây ra thừa cân, béo phì.






_Ăn đêm sẽ gây thừa cân béo phì_​
Một cơ thể với các cơ quan nội tạng khỏe khoắn thì làn da, mái tóc và tâm trạng sẽ trở nên tốt hơn. Tránh làm lệch đồng hồ sinh học của cơ thể, bỏ ngay những thói quen không điều độ. Dunlopillovietnam.vn hy vọng qua bài viết Thời gian hoạt động của cơ quan nội tạng khi ngủ sẽ giúp bạn nắm rõ thời gian hoạt động của cơ quan trong cơ thể để áp dụng và cải thiện sức khỏe bản thân.

Dunlopillovietnam.vn​


----------

